# Could I have thyroid resistance syndrome?



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

My TSH comes back 1-2

My Free T4 is around 17(10-20)

My Free T3 comes back around 6.2-6.8(3-6.8)

So my TSH looks optimal and my free t3 is always borderline high. Due to my symptoms which I will list below, I was chasing the thyroid avenue last year until my scan showed normal sized thyroid with no nodules and normal uptake. And then I focused elsewhere, although I always wondered about thyroid resistance. I have only come across a handful of documented cases, one lady had same free T3 levels but very high TSH.

Anyway my symptoms are:

chronic fatigue

social anxiety

depression

extreme weight gain without increasing calories(I am 105kg and was eating more calories in the past when I was 80kg)

foggy mind

bad memory

low libido

clammy palms

stomach bloat / IBS

Hair on head thinning and hair loss on left shin

low body temperature(Around 96.5 degrees, however I do not feel overly sensitive to cold weather)

The endo I saw last year said I may have sublicinal hyperthyroidism before the scans were done. When they came back normal I didnt bother going back($200 a visit)

I was diagnosed with chronic fatigue years ago. So I dont know how much of it I should just accept as my condition, and how much could be attributed to something like a thyroid condition. I really keep coming back to thyroid based on my weight situation. It just seems that 25kg(55 pounds) of surplus weight has to be put down to something slowing my metabolism greatly.

If I have free T3 at borderline high, how can I have excessive weight I cannot lose? Thyroid resistence?

My sister has hypothyroidism, and her only symptom is intolerence to cold weather and stomach bloating.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Have you ever had your thyroid antibodies checked? What about cortisol levels?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Antibodies should be checked, TPO, TSI for sure.

Ferritin and B-12 levels should be checked.

How many times have you had your labs run? SOmetimes thyroid issues will not show up in 1 lab.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You may be hyper; not hypo. You will need to sort this out with antibodies' tests and I do hope you have had an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Many, myself included, gained weight w/hyper and if you are hyper, that accounts for many of your symptoms including being tired for your metabolism may be running at high speed even during rest.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Vitamin D and iron levels should be looked at, too. A number of your symptoms could be related to low levels of both.


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

I've done antibody test twice and came back around 33(<60). I think the tests were Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab. I will have to dig it up. Should I still get TBII done? Guess I should read through the above links. Yes my ultrasound came back normal with no nodules and 3 tiny cysts. uptake test was normal also(it wasnt the iodine one however)

My iron and ferriten levels are fine. But vitamin D always low. Only once have I been able to tolerate vitamin D for longer than two weeks. I did a 24 hour urine cortisol test and that was mid range.

Here are my complete thyroid tests from last year:

August 
TSH 1.0 
Free T4: 17 (10-20) 
Free T3: 6.8(3.8-6.8) 
Total Testosterone 11(10-33)

November 
TSH 1.5
Free T4: 17(10-20) 
Free T3: 6.5(3.6-6.5) 
TRAB 0.5(<1)


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

So if all my antibodies come back clear can I still be hyper based on the above results?


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

Really? nobody can tell me if chronically elevated free t3 alone can be a cause of hyperthyroidism?


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Your elevated Free T3 and Free T4 definitely point to hyperthyroidism. You don't need antibodies present to be diagnosed hypo or hyperthyroid. Although, you've said that you do have some antibodies present, so they could be messing with things a bit. Most people aren't going to feel well with Free T4 and Free T3 levels as elevated as yours.

I also just noticed that you mentioned that you took a 24 hour urine cortisol test and it came back mid range. Urine tests aren't very accurate, nor do they show what your levels are at key points of the day. But, with it only being mid range, I would suspect a potential adrenal issue. A 4x day cortisol saliva test would give more information.

You said that you've only been able to tolerate Vit D for longer than 2 weeks once. What do you mean by that?

What gender are you? If it was mentioned already, I missed it. I ask because of your total testosterone level.

Do you have your iron and ferritin labs? Because fine may not actually be fine.


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a male and my total testosterone has been tested 3 times over the course of the past year. For the above test i used sullivan nicolaides. The lab i have used more often(QML) used to have the start of the range at 8 and now has dropped it to 6 this year! So theres the labs interpretation, then the doctors. The QML totals were 12 and 13(6-30)

I have in fact tried testosterone twice and it made me much worse. I could not even tolerate the 5mg patch I was given. Would increasing testosterone on someone with hyperthyroidism make them feel worse?

I did have a coritsol saliva test done about 6 years ago. I think it came back around 25% under optimal range. I've read that cortisol saliva can be inaccurate too. And also the blood test lol. My blood test was mid range.

The times I have tried vitamin D It increases my anxiety. I've had a few goes at it.

I will dig up my iron and ferritin labs. I remember Iron was in the lower 25% of range. And ferritin was around 100. Dr Mercola thinks ideal ferritin should be 60

Initially I could only find a few accounts of hypers with extreme weight gain. But I recently found a very long thread with many people said they gained weight while hyper. So that kind of gives me hope to keep pursuing this as the cause of my health issues. I definitely have the mind of a hyper.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

I would definitely pursue your thyroid levels. They aren't at a point where anyone would feel well.

With a saliva test 25% under optimal and blood/urine tests both around mid range, I would think your adrenals are far from optimal. They can't all be wrong can they? lol

If iron is in the lower 25% of the range it could stand to be increased. But, you might not tolerate it, since you've had issues with other meds and supplements.

You already know your Vit D and testosterone are low.

Getting your thyroid numbers to a better level would definitely be a good starting point. Maybe then you'd be able to tolerate other meds and supplements to get your other levels to a better place, since the stress on your body from the elevated thyroid levels should decrease.


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah I think that seems like the best course to take. So what are my treatment options? Anti thyroid meds? Would an endo normally prescribe anti thyroid meds for borderline high?

I do feel slightly better eating cabbage(goitrogen) but that could just be placebo or because its a healthy food. Regardless, its effect is not strong enough for a long term solution.


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

fttfbass, did you have a suggestion as to how I would get my thyroid to better levels?


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Starting on a low dose of anti thyroid meds would be a good start. I'd hope that your current doctor or endo would help you out a little based on your symptoms and lab results.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Wouldn't it be smart to look at the pituitary gland, since he/she doesn't have antibodies causes the hyper?


----------



## wesleysnipes (Jul 8, 2015)

visc, I've had an MRI of my pituitary gland and there were no anomalies.

I've had another blood drawn on 7/Aug/15:

TSH: 1.5 (0.3-3.5)

Free t4: 15.7pmol/L (9.0-19.0)

Free t3: 5.7pmol/L (2.6-6.0)

Reverse T3: 526pmol/L (140-540)

I also had blood drawn on 20/Jan/15 while I was taking coversyl for hypertension(have read it can lower thyroid hormones):

TSH: 0.9 (0.3-3.5)

Free t4: 14.2pmol/L (9.0-19.0)

Free t3: 5.3pmol/L (2.6-6.0)

So in summary, recent bloods has been consistent with others. FT4 67% FT3 91%. My doc didnt think much of it, however did prescribe low dose carbimazole when I pressed him. I guess I will try it at some point if I am game enough. Wish my tests were more conclusive.


----------

